

US asks top court not to take case on NSA cyber-snooping - rfreytag
http://www.france24.com/en/20131016-us-asks-top-court-not-take-case-nsa-cyber-snooping

======
malandrew

        US government attorneys argue that the Supreme Court does 
        not have the jurisdiction to take the case...
    
        The US administration also believes the EIPC suit cannot 
        move forward because it argues the court lacks authority 
        under the 2001 Patriot Act to weigh in on the legality of 
        NSA activities.
    
        "This court lacks jurisdiction to issue a writ of certiorari 
        to the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court," the secret 
        intelligence affairs court, Verrilli added.
    

Doesn't SCOTUS have jurisdiction over any case it wants to take, assuming the
case has passed through the appropriate lower courts first?

~~~
jamesbritt
It really feels like, "SCOTUS cannot judge this law because the law says
SCOTUS cannot judge this law. And, you know, it's the law."

